# Hello from Spruce Grove



## Ron-Cairns (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello to all the followers of this group!
Did you know that there is a metal working group that meets at Humpty's on the south side of Edmonton on the last Thursday of the month? We average about 30 members a month. We have active sub groups on various stuff including casting, edm, cnc and LinuxCNC and organized 2 shows a year.
Nice to join this group!
Ron


----------



## PeterT (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Ron. What time do you guys meet up on those Thursdays? What are the 2 shows you organize & do you have 2016 dates planned? Not sure I can do the drive for an evening meet, but for sure would like to take in a show, assuming the same gang would be there showing their projects. Are these also model engine dudes like Dave P? Any pics/links to past shows?


----------



## Ron-Cairns (Feb 13, 2016)

PeterT said:


> Hi Ron. What time do you guys meet up on those Thursdays? What are the 2 shows you organize & do you have 2016 dates planned? Not sure I can do the drive for an evening meet, but for sure would like to take in a show, assuming the same gang would be there showing their projects. Are these also model engine dudes like Dave P? Any pics/links to past shows?



Hello Peter.
We meet the last Thursday at 7:00 pm at Humpty's Family restaurant, 4503 Gateway Blvd, Edmonton. Everyone is welcome. We usually have more members showing their stuff off at our Humpty's show. The date for this show is not set yet but it is usually in early October. For the Reynolds Metal Art show on September 17 and 18, 2016, we usually only have 5 or 6 people from our group showing there but we're always received by the other "artisans". Last year I showed my model of a 1910 windmill and launched my first book on early engine patents. Have a look at the Reynolds site for some pictures, http://history.alberta.ca/reynolds/specialevents/metal-art-show.aspx.
Dave Pape is still a very active builder in our group. What kind of stuff do you build?
Ron


----------



## PeterT (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Ron. Keep us informed on the October date, I'll make the trip for sure.  Yes, I remember your models now. I think you had a contingent of onlookers. Next time I'll say Hi.
I saw Dave.P Edwards engine at a scale RC event near Indus (early 80's). So it was neat to see his projects some 30 years later. I've mostly been doing RC, but this past year finally decided to jump into 'metal' on a 5-cyl radial. http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/radial-engine-build.68/#post-2331


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 29, 2016)

PeterT said:


> Hi Ron. Keep us informed on the October date, I'll make the trip for sure.  Yes, I remember your models now. I think you had a contingent of onlookers. Next time I'll say Hi.
> I saw Dave.P Edwards engine at a scale RC event near Indus (early 80's). So it was neat to see his projects some 30 years later. I've mostly been doing RC, but this past year finally decided to jump into 'metal' on a 5-cyl radial. http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/radial-engine-build.68/#post-2331


Same here, I would make the trip. Maybe car pool?

Just thinking actually, if we wanted to we could go hit up their meetup sometime too. Would be great if the show happened to be the same week of the last Thursday of the month. Two birds with one trip to Edmonton, haha.

JW


----------



## PeterT (Feb 29, 2016)

Sounds like a plan to me. As long as I'm not the guy in the rear seat of someone's motorcycle...holding some scrap metal for the swap meet


----------



## Jwest7788 (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't recall if I've asked, Do you ride a motorcycle? Making it a motorcycle trip would be sweet, but definitely no doubles. Haha

We would make the funniest pair, I picture us trying to pack a small I Beam. Lol


----------



## PeterT (Mar 1, 2016)

Nope, no bikes in my life unfortunately. Or maybe that's 'fortunately' or maybe I'd have shorter landing gear struts at this point in life


----------

